# Who owns a owl?



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

who owns a owl? what type do you have? what set up you got any pics etc? ive always loved owls and since going crazy in the last 4 years in the exotic animals department i think next year might be the year to get myself an owl  so just wanted some pics of set ups and some advice etc cheers.
anth.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

its late and im tired so il write something coherent tomorrow.

this is mine:








barn owls arnt good beginners birds though

this is his aviary:









look at this course: Catalogue - Falconry

join here: Falconry Forum

read this: Understanding Owls: Biology Management Breeding Training: Amazon.co.uk: Jemima Parry-Jones: Books

get a local mentor to teach you practical skills and help you out.

think very carefully about what kind of owl you want and what you want to do with it.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> its late and im tired so il write something coherent tomorrow.
> 
> this is mine:
> image
> ...


 cheers  looks like ive got plenty of reading to do now, i only have a small narrow back yard but have a den with is like a shelter thing build onto the back on my house i reckon itd be perfect to turn into an avairy  anyone else? what prices do they go for around ?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

norfendz said:


> cheers  looks like ive got plenty of reading to do now, i only have a small narrow back yard but have a den with is like a shelter thing build onto the back on my house i reckon itd be perfect to turn into an avairy  anyone else? what prices do they go for around ?


entirely dependant on what bird you want, theres a huge price difference between different species.

do you want to fly it or do you want an aviary bird?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

maybe just aviary but there is a big park next to my house so i could possibly fly it there. theres anowl centre not that far away from me too aint been there in years but maybe i could get someone there to teach me how to handle/fly before i get one. im not looking to get one till mid next year as i wanna learn all about them first. what do u do with urs?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

flying them is a lot of work and for safety reasons (of both owl and other people and animals) they really shouldnt be flown in public places : victory:

as long as the aviary is big enough, pretty much any species can be kept in one and not flown, but bear in mind the aviary would need to be far larger than it would be if the owl was flown regularly, as they need exercise.

id go to the owl centre and have a look at what species takes your fancy, then do your own independent research into there care (the book i recommended earlier covers the vast majority of species) as before asking anyone to show you the ropes you need to make sure they know what there doing. id really recommend doing the LANTRA course as it gives you an excellent grounding to expand on and is money well spent.

mine is flown regularly as i have access to acres of fields of mixed terrains where im extremely unlikely to meet anyone, plus a relatively large garden incase i cant get to the fields for whatever reason.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

what is the course exactly do ou do it online or go somewere? i think aviary bird would be best then as the park normally has quite a few people in an i cant drive to get anywere else. i like barn and tawnys but as i say im only just beggining so could find something else i like. ill get pics of the den if i remember tomoro when its light i think it should be big enough


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i own 2 barn owls, but previous owner didn't pay them much care or attention so are still very nervous around me and will try to get away so i spend about 20-30 mins sat just outside the aviary so they can see that i am no threat to them, i also when feeding put the glove on their favourite perch with food on so they can get used to the glove, they are quite unpredictable at times as well, will upload some pictures when i find my usb lead.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We have a barn, a tawny and 2 burrowers. I like the burrowers the best!! We had a proper psycho tawny once who it was really difficult to get in with to feed or clean out without her attaching herself to your head or face. Scary!


----------

